# Taming a bosc monitor. Anyone with experience?



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Taming my bosc, i realise, is likely to be awkward as they arent the happiest of creatures  but i though other people with boscys must hve their techniques with theirs to calm them down. Yesterday I fed my bosc wax worms for the first time as a treat and afterwards I thought i'd hold him before i went to bed. For the first time in the week i've had him, he tried to really bite my leg; not just threatingly opening his mouth but he actually dived for my leg and fortunatly i was wearing jeans. He got hold of the denim and no skin and clung to me for 30 minutes. I had to remove my jeans after this time to get him off. I haven't been using any protective gloves when handling him which im thining of investing in! 

Does anyone have any ideas on, firstly, how to calm him?
Secondly, what type of gloves would be best and where to purchase them,
and Thirdly, to not see me as a threat and stay calm when i approach or handle him. 

He's apparently 8 months oldand just short of 2ft long. he's been great while handling so far, just the leg biting thing made me think perhaps im gonig about this the wrong way. To take him out of the tank i've approached from behind and took firm hold of neck and tail so i know he cant twist and get my hands. i've had him calm enough to stroke his back with my hand off his tail but last night he was just having none of it. 

Thanx in advance,

Blazey and Donny


----------



## CanIFeedItCats? (Aug 19, 2005)

In all honestly Blazey, you should probably not worry too much about getting bitten. I know that sounds like some strange advice but a bosc of that age has trouble cracking the shell on a decent sized snail without bashing it against a rock. If he does get hold of you, just stay still. He will release quite quickly and the preasure that he can exert will be no more than uncomfortable. It would really surprise me if he was even capable of breaking the skin.

If you pull your fingers away, his natural instincts to hang on to prey will kick in and you will then have a hell of a fight on your hands.

The reason that I tell you this is that the only way to tame him is to handle him. You will have to be a little forceful (but not hurt him obviously)

I find the best way is to put one hand over the top of the head and then whilst its puffing up, whipping, hissing, gnashing etc trying to get you to leave him alone, use the other hand to gently but firmly push down on the back of the neck/shoulders effectlvly pining him to the ground. Once you have imobilised him, you can pick him up by putting your hand over his back so your thumb goes behind one front leg and your index finger goes behind the other one. Once you get him off the ground he will stay still.

What you will need to do now is pin him to your chest by firmly holding him there. I would recomend that you put on a thick sweatshirt for this as the claws are very sharp and he will try to pull away. Also, expect him to void on you to some extent. Again, its a natrual defence.

Keep him pinned to your chest for about 10-15 minutes at a time and try to do it a couple of times a day. That way he will slowly get used to your scent and begin to relax. 

There really is no other way to do it. Its pretty much a battle of wills and you HAVE to come out on top in this one if you ever want to be able to approach him.

One thing I will say though is if he is on a table or similar that has either a computer or a fridge or similar on it the constant vibration will keep him edgy all the time so make sure that his viv is somewhere thats calm and quiet.

The other thing you may find is that if you try to pick him up just after feeding, his feeding response may still be in action. I know if I give mine a pinky or two and I have bare feet, she will go for my toes as they dont look too different from the tasty morsel that I have just given her. They have a very strong feeding responce so dont hold it against them 

If you let him out and he bolts under a piece of furniture, dont worry too much. The chances are he will come out again once he has calmed down. If the room is nice and warm, leave it an hour if you havent seen him (but shut the door as they are sneaky buggers and can move pretty quietly and fast if they spot and escape route!) if the room is cool (espeically at floor level which is normally a few degrees cooler than at head height) then only leave it for 30 mins. You will probably find him asleep, pretty cold and very docile at this point. If thats the case, use it as the perfect excuse to put him up and give him a cuddle. that way he gets some warmth from your body heat and it will help to establish you as even less of a threat to him.

The only other thing I can suggest and to be honest, I am not sure how right I am on this......

If you are a girlie, he may never like you. I know that Male Iguanas tend to hate women, especially at that time of the month. I have never heard that Boscs are the same but its possible I suppose. 


Hope this helps

Paul


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Ive heard iguanas are grumpy with women too. I guess i just got to hope for the best with donny. He is quite calm alot of the time but that one attepmt made me think i possibly have been doing sumthing wrong. I havent attempt putting him near my chest but i'll give it a go. all that can happen is he'll bite my face haha j/k. i'll try it out later on. Thanx!!!!

Michelle


----------



## CanIFeedItCats? (Aug 19, 2005)

You will have to keep a firm grip on him or he will just dissapear over your shoulder and jump off.

Keep him pressed to your chest. He will probably inflate himself right up so dont let him go again until you feel him totally relax. If you can keep him there until he goes to sleep, all the better.

Paul


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

is this the WWF forum? :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

lol it probably will end up beinng. i havent tried it yet and i am slightly dreading it as he probably isnt going to like being held against my chest and u make it sound so simple paul lol.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

sounds like something i would not want to try : :shock:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

no nor me, yeah the bite might not be that bad, it would be the tail i would be more concerned about, whip central.....


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

he hasnt tried tail whippign me yet  he prefers trying to bite my leg. He's a sweety really  u know u all want one


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

CanIFeedItCats? said:


> In all honestly Blazey, you should probably not worry too much about getting bitten. I know that sounds like some strange advice but a bosc of that age has trouble cracking the shell on a decent sized snail without bashing it against a rock. If he does get hold of you, just stay still. He will release quite quickly and the preasure that he can exert will be no more than uncomfortable. It would really surprise me if he was even capable of breaking the skin.
> 
> If you pull your fingers away, his natural instincts to hang on to prey will kick in and you will then have a hell of a fight on your hands.
> 
> ...


 

I've never read anyone on here giving advice like thaty about taming boscs, most people say take it slow and get it used to you instead of just going balls out and just handling it. I've been trying the slow approach myself and my bosc seems to be getting more and more scared/aggressive towards me. I remember when I had an iggy when I was a kid I used to just pull it out the viv instead of fannying about putting my hand next to it etc. and it became quite tame. I mean, it had it's psycho days but iggys do. I'm gonna try the above anyway.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

wow just realised this thread is like 2 years old.... it came up in a google search


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

CanIFeedItCats?;83031 [COLOR=red said:


> It would really surprise me if he was even capable of breaking the skin.[/COLOR]


This made me laugh an 18inch bosc not capable of breaking skin... 

Broke my nail mate :lol2:


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> This made me laugh an 18inch bosc not capable of breaking skin...
> 
> Broke my nail mate :lol2:


 need to get mine tame before he gets that big then!


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Myo said:


> need to get mine tame before he gets that big then!


they are tameable when there bigger i have done it - just takes a little longer fwiw


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> This made me laugh an 18inch bosc not capable of breaking skin...
> 
> Broke my nail mate :lol2:


ha ha me too they have lock jaw.... it's like saying an angry pit bull would give you a kiss lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

tegu66 said:


> ha ha me too they have lock jaw.... it's like saying an angry pit bull would give you a kiss lol


defo true


----------



## Bosc&beardie (Jun 3, 2009)

*Paul is full of good info!!!*

I have taken Paul's ( Can I Feed It Cats ) way with my monitor now he knows I'm not the hunter he is absolutely fine. Lovely critter almost as tame as my beardie! well not quite!

P.S. Do be a little careful though if the are younger but still big i.e. 1-2 years they have a very good bite!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Me and my partner both work full time to sustain our brood... and we aint got kids yet :lol2:


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

The thing about being a girl can't be right, because me and my boyfriend have a bosc and he loves me! He's not too fussed on my boyfriend mind, we gave him a bath today and when my OH walked in the room he played dead for about 5 mins. But when it was just me and my bosc he was swimming fine and he would even come over to my hand and climb on it, lick it then swim some more haha!

But the rest of what Paul said is what Ive been doing and it seems to be working. But he still doesnt come out of his hide.. anyone know why? We've had him just shy of 2 weeks now.

Thanks. Hope it goes well for you  

Sarah
x: victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Monitor93 said:


> Thanks. Hope it goes well for you
> 
> Sarah
> x: victory:


Have you llooked at the date of the first post?


----------



## Monitor93 (May 23, 2010)

Nope haha XD 
I havent seen many posts on boscs so thought Id reply lmao :blush:

Sarah x


----------



## dave30 (Feb 3, 2010)

Myo said:


> I've never read anyone on here giving advice like thaty about taming boscs, most people say take it slow and get it used to you instead of just going balls out and just handling it. I've been trying the slow approach myself and my bosc seems to be getting more and more scared/aggressive towards me. I remember when I had an iggy when I was a kid I used to just pull it out the viv instead of fannying about putting my hand next to it etc. and it became quite tame. I mean, it had it's psycho days but iggys do. I'm gonna try the above anyway.


 Yep hands on is the best way spend as long as you can just siting with him and holding him


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

dave30 said:


> Yep hands on is the best way spend as long as you can just siting with him and holding him


 
The Savannah Monitor, Varanus exanthematicus – Taming and Handling


----------



## mattwillis (Sep 25, 2010)

CanIFeedItCats? said:


> In all honestly Blazey, you should probably not worry too much about getting bitten. I know that sounds like some strange advice but a bosc of that age has trouble cracking the shell on a decent sized snail without bashing it against a rock. If he does get hold of you, just stay still. He will release quite quickly and the preasure that he can exert will be no more than uncomfortable. It would really surprise me if he was even capable of breaking the skin.
> 
> If you pull your fingers away, his natural instincts to hang on to prey will kick in and you will then have a hell of a fight on your hands.
> 
> ...


OMG IM CLOSE TO TEARS
ive just stumbled upon paul taming advise and for the first time since ive rescued my bosc ive had him asleep on my chest with no huffing or trying to bite me !
he has just laid there letting me stratch his head sob sob lol


----------



## little t (Oct 6, 2010)

I have just found this thread and am so pleased, my new bosc is in training, and is a bit of a moody so and so so gonig to try the firm but fair hand as suggested cant believe i only just found this thread.:lol2:


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Same here!! Just found this thread doing my regular research lol!!

I just got two bosc monitors yersterday off a lovely couple and already have been whipped, bitten and hissed at!

I am used to aggresive animals, mainly young boas but I don't have to watch both ends incase I get attacked ha!

I think the male I just bought is a proper mans man, the previous owner handled him like he was as tame as a dog but when I got him home, he really didn't appreciate me being anywhere near him but the hands on approach does work! 
He was thrashing about for ages at anything this morning and I got myself straight in there to calm him down, getting the odd bite or whip. Eventually he fell asleep in his water bowl with me stroking him on his back.

The female on the other hand is shy but I give her treats everytime she lets me stroke her.

Beautiful animals but I seriously think it takes a bit experience with other reptiles before getting one. These are my first boscs ever, but if I had of been a beginner with reptiles and got them as my first pets, they would have been gone by now!
Luckily I have the confidence and patience with aggresive animals so I am not bothered about the injuries I recieve if it means I get dog tame reptiles at the end of it that love been handled and getting attention.


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

lolz uber bump people


----------



## tabbyshero (Feb 12, 2009)

Nicki_ said:


> Same here!! Just found this thread doing my regular research lol!!
> 
> I just got two bosc monitors yersterday off a lovely couple and already have been whipped, bitten and hissed at!
> 
> ...


I also just found this thread by googling it! So glad I did, a few tips and pointers never hurt anyone :whistling2:Judging by what you just said..I'm assuming your Nicola my fb buddy? You messaged me today asking for advice on food items for the new boscs..Small world eh! :lol2:


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

tabbyshero said:


> I also just found this thread by googling it! So glad I did, a few tips and pointers never hurt anyone :whistling2:Judging by what you just said..I'm assuming your Nicola my fb buddy? You messaged me today asking for advice on food items for the new boscs..Small world eh! :lol2:


Haha, twas me! :lol2:


----------



## lalacroft25 (May 18, 2011)

Myo said:


> I've never read anyone on here giving advice like thaty about taming boscs, most people say take it slow and get it used to you instead of just going balls out and just handling it. I've been trying the slow approach myself and my bosc seems to be getting more and more scared/aggressive towards me. I remember when I had an iggy when I was a kid I used to just pull it out the viv instead of fannying about putting my hand next to it etc. and it became quite tame. I mean, it had it's psycho days but iggys do. I'm gonna try the above anyway.


How u gfettin on with the hands on aproach? I've been tryin a bit of both lol I'm too impatient mine is only a baby though


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

leebrett69 said:


> The Savannah Monitor, Varanus exanthematicus – Taming and Handling


 still think/ believe this is the way to go patience is a virtue have a read it makes sense especially the lack lustre part waiting to die


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

so when is the best time to start taming a bosc mine is 10weeks old and ive had him just over 2 weeks and im letting him/her settle in for a month. Is this ok? or do you suggest ii start the taming now?


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

chapmand said:


> so when is the best time to start taming a bosc mine is 10weeks old and ive had him just over 2 weeks and im letting him/her settle in for a month. Is this ok? or do you suggest ii start the taming now?


with out stressing him out try to get him into tong feeding then gradually introduce him onto your hand whilst useing the tongs once he sees you as non threatening and just a moving tree that brings him food you ll be fine takes a while but hopefully you both got years together to get it right theres a link on here on the video section on taming well worth a look 
Its worth remembering that these are lizards not like dogs and cats they have no desire whatsoever to be picked up and stroked(to begin with at least) its us that think they need it ,makes keeping a whole lot more pleasant when you aint being whipped and bitten though

I come in peace ....No offence was intended in the making of these few sentences


----------



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS (Nov 10, 2011)

Old thread I know, but glad I found it! Gonna try this tonight


----------



## rickwd (Oct 23, 2010)

just found this thread from 2006, jut got my bosc gonna have a go at this  cheerz paul if your still around lol


----------



## 2wheels (May 13, 2014)

Really old thread. I shall be getting a young Bosc in the next couple of months. I really want it tobe tame so shall try the above. Ps how have others got on with the firm approach?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

2wheels said:


> Really old thread. I shall be getting a young Bosc in the next couple of months. I really want it tobe tame so shall try the above. Ps how have others got on with the firm approach?


Do not force handling on it in anyway, take your time be patient, otherwise you and the bosc will suffer for it.


----------

